# Re-Use Substrate?



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

In my last post I noted that I will likely be picking up a 150 gallon tank within a week. Well, the tank is still full and filter running at the moment... my question is not so much can I re-use the gravel... but should I? and what should I do to it? Clean it off in established tank water? clean it in the sink? Use tap water that has been at least dechlorinated? Not clean it and just add water to the tank? I like the color of gravel that is in there and would rather not buy a butt ton more when I already have a tank full.

Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you drain the tank, gravel vac it as well as you can. Most of your beneficial bacteria will be in media anyways.

To move the tank, you will have to put it in buckets... Just stick a hose to the bottom and let it run for a while. Add gravel, fill tank, dechlorinate, heaters, and then once its up to temp you can turn the filters back on.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I can arrange that with the current tank owner.... sounds like a plan! thanks again for the advice man!


----------

